# My Waffle Wedded Wife



## Meanderer (Sep 16, 2014)

:love_heart::love_heart:


----------



## Falcon (Sep 16, 2014)

What a gleeful way to start married life.   Funny one.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 17, 2014)

That one was very funny.

It has passed our way many times.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 17, 2014)

I laughed until my sides ached.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 13, 2014)

I prefer 'awful weedy wife'


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2014)

what a hoot!


----------



## Debby (Oct 15, 2014)

I woke up at 4 this morning and I feel kind of yech (late night as well), but this video put a smile back on my face so thanks for that Meanderer!


----------

